# CoD 2 MP problem, need help please.



## 012abdallah (Aug 26, 2017)

I have a problem when I lunch call of duty 2 MP. It crashes immediately.I ve found a solution to that by removing the speaker and the game works.The problem is that I have no sound.In my laptop the game works without problem because of its built-in speaker. so please help me solving this problem.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How are you "removing the speaker"?


----------



## 012abdallah (Aug 26, 2017)

By removing the cable.
I have an external speaker.

sorry if my English is not good.:blush:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't understand how that could make any difference. If there is an audio related issue, I would expect it to be (audio) driver related, and thus work or not work based on the drivers being installed (or the chipset enabled). Games/software don't verify if speakers/headphones are actually connected.

Are you installing from CD or Steam? I ask as the game isn't officially supported by Win10, and that is likely the cause of your problem.

Read the second reply here: https://blog.activision.com/t5/Acti...indows-10-Install-won-t-complete/td-p/9744154


----------



## 012abdallah (Aug 26, 2017)

if i remove the speaker the game won't load any audio files so it won't crash, but in my laptop the game works very well and i have win 10 too.in my uncle's computer it works also.We both use the same DVD to install it and it is original.i think that the game don't support my speakers or the speakers can't read the game and i want to know if there is a solution to this. 

For info I have uninstall it and reinstall it a lot of times and the game has got the same problem.

I wish you could help me.

And thanks for all.:smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You repeated what you previously stated and my reply is still the same.

Games or computer apps don't check to see if speakers or headphones are physically connected to the computer. It's possible that Windows (ie: audio drivers) don't process the audio if no output device is connected, but that would be a Windows function (not the game - the game doesn't check for speakers and it will always play/load audio). 

And just because the game runs on two other computers (with different hardware) doesn't mean it will work/work properly on yours. As noted above, it's not supported in Win10 and based on the other topics I've found while searching, it does not run/run properly for everyone (with Win10).

These type of issues (especially as you can actually get the game to run) are almost always driver related. Check for updated audio drivers, or an older version, or use the generic Windows version and not the suggested version.


----------



## JohnRestore (Oct 31, 2017)

hello. I don't understand how the audio/speaker is related to the game crashing/not working? never experienced this before.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

JimE said:


> Games or computer apps don't check to see if speakers or headphones are physically connected to the computer.


I do get a DirectX error popup on loading one game when speakers/headphones are not connected, I just dismiss it and start the game anyway.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

JimE this was a known bug with older versions of COD while playing MP, abdallah, connect a headset to the front port and then try launching the game, see if it works.


----------



## NoahJones (Mar 6, 2018)

Did you solve the problem. I cant open the game too. Crashes all the time


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

It would be better if you start your own 'New Thread' here >> 

Online/Network Gaming Support

The original poster in this thread only made three posts and is unlikely to return.


----------

